

Facebook's Release Engineer - hornokplease
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-10-08/the-only-earthling-with-a-facebook-dislike-button

======
hesselink
There is a much more comprehensive article about Facebooks release engineering
at Ars Technica [0].

[0] [http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/04/exclusive-a-
behind-t...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/04/exclusive-a-behind-the-
scenes-look-at-facebook-release-engineering/1/)

~~~
ary
(from the Arstechnica article, not the OP's)

> The company's internal tools have a Facebook-inspired mechanism that Rossi
> uses to keep score. Facebook's developers all have a "karma" rating that is
> tracked through the code review system. Rossi can increase or decrease a
> developer's karma by clicking on thumbs-up and thumbs-down icons that appear
> next to the developer's name in a Web-based dashboard.

> The thumbs-up icon in Rossi's tool is the same one used for the "like"
> function on the social networking site. The thumbs-down image is the same
> icon, but upside down. When Rossi showed me the icons, he joked that he's
> the only person in the world who has a Facebook "dislike" button.

To me this was the most interesting part that whole piece. I've long thought
Facebook could do with a "dislike" button for everyone. Keep it private, but
let it affect what you see from whom, and how.

~~~
rdl
Facebook already has this for newsfeed -- either by blocking apps entirely
(Zynga...), or blocking invites from users, or selecting to see All, Most,
Only Important, or None of a user's newsfeed items, or lists like Limited.

------
sharkweek
Chuck Rossi talked about this quite a bit in one of his Tech Talks --
<http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10100259101684977>

To put it mildly, he would terrify me as a boss -- but I can understand why
people think he's great at what he does

~~~
weel
He's actually quite a nice guy. (Or is that just what he wants me to write?
<https://www.facebook.com/careers> if you really want to find out!)

------
nc17
Moderators, could you please edit the title to reflect what the article is
actually about? The original title is extremely misleading, to put it mildly.

~~~
matthuggins
Comments like this just leave me curious as to what the original title said.
:)

~~~
michaelt
It was the title of the article, "The Only Earthling With a Facebook 'Dislike'
Button"

Sounds like the button isn't part of the core product, just part of the
release infrastructure.

~~~
randartie
New title is much better.

------
stephengillie
It's an interview with a Facebook software release engineer.

~~~
sriramk
I somehow enjoyed this a lot more than a lot of the tech press interviews with
VCs, unknown analysts, etc.

------
h1srf
I vaguely remember a reading a similar article that was a lot longer.

